
Burning the incestuous fox: A Tibetan fumigation ritual - benbreen
https://journals.openedition.org/emscat/3782
======
dvfjsdhgfv
Can any of the upvoters briefly explain why it's worthy of upvoting?

~~~
whiteandnerdy
I found it an interesting deep dive into something completely esoteric that I
have no prior context on. Reading original work by a domain expert scratches
the same itch for me as learning about a cool hack. Although you'd think STEM
subjects would be a better fit for HN, in practice you can't read e.g. an
immunology paper without being a halfway decent biologist, whereas this was
accessible without sacrificing any depth. Overall, I think broad intellectual
curiosity is an HN-adjacent trait, and this post appeals to that.

